# Bought a Keltec 32 today



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, just got back from the Houston gunshow today - and, I did find a Keltec 32. Several dealers had them - but I got 1 from the guy whop had it $10-$15 cheaper than anyone else. $219 for a new 2nd generation .32 model - it is black. I couldn't find one w/ the hard chrome slide - and, as I've read on other sites, I do not believe they are selling the guns w/ a hard chromed slide any longer - I was just hoping to find old stock.

Anyway - most refinishing places only charge like $35 to refinish a Keltec slide - so, I can worry about it later when and if it gets all scratched up.

I'll be trying it out tomorrow. I'll post a review then.

I hope I don't have one of the occassional lemons they like to produce. If I do, then I'll just have to send it back to get worked on. But, we'll see


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

As a forum friend of mine says.......

THIS THREAD IS USELESS WITHOUT PICTURES:smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I didn't bother as the gun isn't much to look at, and we all know what one looks like. But here:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, yeah........that's what they all say. We always need pics of members guns. Pretty much everybody on the forum knows what ALL guns look like but we need each members personal "touch" on their pics so we can ooh and aah, etc. OOOH, AAAH, etc............:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I know what ya mean - I ask others to post pics. Just in this case, it really isn't much to look at. So, I didn't bother.

Whenever I get my free Beretta, I planned to take another pic of all of my guns...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

OOOhhh!! 

AAAhhhh!

Congrats. And not a scratch on it!

:smt023 

WM


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> OOOhhh!!
> 
> AAAhhhh!
> 
> ...


Yet! :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, no scratches YET 

I'm sure it will have some eventually 

If I want to later, I can send the slide to CCR Refinishing and get him to put any color I want on it for $35. - Tripp is too expensive for something this small.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maybe I'll add one of these eventually 

http://www.armalaser.com/product_100.htm

It woul;d be a pain to find a holster then, however...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Nice !!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just finished painting the front sight of my Keltec white - came out great - 1st try too. I am very anal retentive about the condition of my guns. And, I was expecting to have to use the acetone to take the model paint off many times before I ended up doing it right.

Used the end of a paperclip, and it came out right the first time.

I'm leaving the rear sight black for now, and I'll see how it looks tomorrow at the indoor range. If I did the rear, I'd basically have to paint the entire rear blade - so I would want a different color from the white I used in the front. I'll see how it goes - I may not need to do anything w/ the rear...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Honestly if ya havta resort to using that he will probably be so close the sights will be the LAST thing ya need..:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:
 

> Honestly if ya havta resort to using that he will probably be so close the sights will be the LAST thing ya need..:mrgreen:


I hear ya - but its better than nothin...

I wouldn't buy the Keltec 9mm - it's so close in size to my P99c that it isn't worth it. And, I fired a couple of mags thru one before - damn the reoil is not pleasant. With the size being so close to my P99c, I don't know how it can be night and day when it comes to the way the 2 guns feel when firing.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Watch it they are as bad as a 1911 they seem to like company . Want other family members close I up to 3 in approx 6 mo.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

michael t said:


> Watch it they are as bad as a 1911 they seem to like company . Want other family members close I up to 3 in approx 6 mo.


I noticed that about other people. I don't see that I will get any others, though. I already have a compact 9mm. And, the 32 fills the one niche I was missing in handguns...


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Range report you owe us one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Range report you owe us one.


Already posted it in another thread - go to the Keltec section and U will see it...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I just finished painting the front sight of my Keltec white - came out great - 1st try too. I am very anal retentive about the condition of my guns. And, I was expecting to have to use the acetone to take the model paint off many times before I ended up doing it right.
> 
> Used the end of a paperclip, and it came out right the first time.
> 
> I'm leaving the rear sight black for now, and I'll see how it looks tomorrow at the indoor range. If I did the rear, I'd basically have to paint the entire rear blade - so I would want a different color from the white I used in the front. I'll see how it goes - I may not need to do anything w/ the rear...


----------



## yankeedoodle (Oct 14, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I didn't bother as the gun isn't much to look at, and we all know what one looks like. But here:


I carry the same one every day. It is less than marginal but I always say--
" It is better than a sharp bobby pin"

OK to shoot but it totaly tears up my trigger finger. I have a arthritic bump on my first joint of the trigger finger and in 25 rounds it is almost bleeding. MY- FAULT not the weapons. The trigger gaurd is just to small for my bumpy finger. Good carry. :smt1099


----------



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

They do make Hard Chrome still but you have to order as someone else does the hard chroming.....i had a p32 hard chrome but errr the finish sucked it had scuffs and dings


----------



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

They do make Hard Chrome still but you have to order it as someone else does the hard chroming.....i had a p32 hard chrome but errr the finish sucked it had scuffs and dings










no idea why it's not showing the pic vs clickable


----------



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

ohh and if you want your slide finished for cheap!!

nickel

Fuslier - $25 + S&H 
http://www.gunsmith.fuselier.com/slideoffer.html


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

One day I may get mine redone - but I'll probably give CCR a try...


----------



## STi (Oct 22, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> One day I may get mine redone - but I'll probably give CCR a try...


$28 plus shipping why not:mrgreen:...you could just pick up some ceramic high temp engine paint hehe...i finished a POS davis with it and came out good!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Maybe I'll add one of these eventually
> 
> http://www.armalaser.com/product_100.htm
> 
> It woul;d be a pain to find a holster then, however...


The 32 only good for 7 feet so why buy a laser??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

WHo says the 32 is only good for 7 feet? Granted, it isn't a range gun, but I practice at 10 and 15 feet all the time.

Now that I have had the gun longer, I decided not to spend the money on the Armalaser. I do think its kinda kewl. And, the company sells a holster that will work with it. I was temped to buy it, but decided not to spend the money on it.


----------



## yankeedoodle (Oct 14, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> WHo says the 32 is only good for 7 feet? Granted, it isn't a range gun, but I practice at 10 and 15 feet all the time.
> 
> Now that I have had the gun longer, I decided not to spend the money on the Armalaser. I do think its kinda kewl. And, the company sells a holster that will work with it. I was temped to buy it, but decided not to spend the money on it.


I shoot my 32 at 25 feet all the time. On a standard silhouette I can make the person say ouch 7 times by holding center mass. As I said before it is better than a sharp bobbie pin.:smt1099


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

*My P32*



Shipwreck said:


> I didn't bother as the gun isn't much to look at, and we all know what one looks like. But here:


Yup!!!
It's a P32!!
Kinda looks like mine...almost!!!


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

How do you guys find that Kel-Tec to be reliability-wise? I mean, would you put your life on it?

Can it fire 200+ rounds without malfunction? Is is decent quality?

They are about $250 around here...I want to get one...

Which ammo is usually cheaper, 380ACP or .32ACP? I noticed that 9mm is cheaper than both of the others...probably because of demand?

Is that why? The 9mm is much larger and likely costly to make...but then again, 9mm is the oldest current caliber bullet for auto pistols...

So with the .32 or 380, is either substantially cheaper than the other...worth getting the smaller bullet for?


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

32 and 380 are about neck and neck in the pricing structure, and either are more expensive than 9mm. I try to get up a bunch of brass in each caliber to make it less expensive but not everyone does that. It's just that these two calibers are not as common as 9mm, even if there are quite a few pistols that take the 32 and 380 round. As for the P-32, being that it never had an external safety since they were produced from the beginning, the pistol was selling quite well until the CA mandate on safety approved guns put a halt on their sales here about six years ago. The first generation models that rarely come up for private party sale are in the vicinty of 400 to 450 dollars for an excellent used one and 500 to 550 NIB. These off-list guns really put a strain on the wallets of us Californians.:smt076


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Hey Ship, I have seen a couple of hard chromed in shops around the Tampa Bay area. Probably because they are made pretty close by, in Cocoa Beach. I almost bought one (prettiest damn thing you have ever seen) But he wanted a little much for it. Dont think I can justify another p32 anyway. I bought my first gen a few years back (blue Frame) because it was so different looking. I havent seen many since then, and the finish is holding up pretty well. I keep it in a soft lined holster that a friend custom made for it. I dont use it much anymore, I use the big boys at the range.


----------



## Kagetsu (Mar 7, 2008)

This is the thread that attracted me even though it's rather old. if I could chose to have a complete set of guns I would a .45/10mm for range and main shooter for it's sheer power, a .40 for it's satisfying ballistics and easy carry size and a small round pocket pistol. 

I want it to match my Glock as much as possible but be so thin and light that it can hide well, Like a Derringer of the Old West. Now days this generally brought me to a .25 but I've never been very happy about that cartridge. .380 guns are about as big as ultra compact 9mm's so they seem kinda pointless. So I'm now looking at Kel Tec P-32. I don't really expect to fire it more than an occasional test shot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I only have about 200 rounds thru mine. I tested it out in the beginning, and now I just put about 1 mag thru it periodically, to make sure itw orks. 32 ammo costs so damn much.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I did get the Armalaser for my Keltec .380.

1. Extreme short sight radius and minimal sights.
2. Reduced printing for pocket carry.
3. Tiny sights are impossible for fast follow-ups, and this gun is definately not a one-shot-stop affair... The laser allows me to get immediately back on target for accurate follow-ups.



I will have lasers on ALL of my defensive guns within the next 2-3 months. I feel that a laser system is simply THE best way to aim defensively. 

Why:

1. You WILL be target focused, period. Forget about focus on the front sight. WON'T happen.
2. You WILL need to see everything going on around you and around your intended target. Accurate heads-up both-eyes-open shooting is imperative.
3. Use of cover. You can accurately shoot the gun without even aligning your face to the gun, and exposing yourself to fire.
4. Low-light shooting. NOTHING works like a laser in low light.

Yes, it can give your position away... but by the time the BG sees the laser, he's taking fire. If he's seeing the laser REALLY clearly, he's taking fire to the head.

Buy them. Practice with them. Use them.

JW


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey, I like lasers, too. They're good for shooting on the move and from awkward positions, and in low light, as you alluded to in your points 3 and 4.



JeffWard said:


> 1. You WILL be target focused, period. Forget about focus on the front sight. WON'T happen.


Why does everyone repeat this over and over on the internet? Not only _can_ you look at the sights in combat, but people _have_ done it hundreds of documented times. To definitively and flatly state that it is impossible is simply factually incorrect.

From Gunsite graduates to LAPD SWAT to the New York Stakeout Squad, gunfighters have looked at their sights and prevailed. It's just a fact, no matter how much claptrap we see on the internet from people selling classes in "point shooting." Bill Allard of the Stakeout Squad was once, in a class, asked his "secret" to winning over a dozen separate gunfights, some involving multiple opponents. He stood said, "My front sight has twelve striations in it." He sat back down.

Are there other ways to index a pistol in a fight? Sure. There are quite a few, actually. But don't dismiss sighted fire as impossible when it can, has, and will be done in gunfights. Successfully.

Just because _some_ people can't do it, perhaps due to lack of training or panic in a fight, doesn't mean _no one_ can.



> 2. You WILL need to see everything going on around you and around your intended target. Accurate heads-up both-eyes-open shooting is imperative.


You can do this pretty well while visually indexing the pistol, too, without lasers.



> Yes, it can give your position away... but by the time the BG sees the laser, he's taking fire. If he's seeing the laser REALLY clearly, he's taking fire to the head.


Mainly true.

Crimson Trace has also documented some cases of the red dot deterring hostile action, which may be a minor benefit of laser sights. It's obviously not to be relied on, though.



> Buy them. Practice with them. Use them.


I like 'em well enough. My wife has CTs on her (my former) Glock 26 and her CZ75B, and she will never give them up.

But as for me...the CT Glock unit bulks up the grip too much for my small hand, and beats up my thumb knuckle in weak-hand fire. I won't bother to add them to my 23, and will likely take them off my 17. I won't add them to a pocket pistol, the whole point of which is being tiny and light. I'm pretty much a minimalist, though, and am very confident in my abilities with a non-lasered pistol.


----------

